# Whiskyrezepte



## Zanderfänger (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wer kann mir Rezepte mit Whisky egal ob Fisch, Fleisch, Geflügel etc. empfehlen...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus #h


----------



## Case (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Sorry, "off Topic"

Whisky vor, während und nach dem Kochen oder vor, während und nach dem Essen. Aber Whisky *zum* kochen. ??

*Das ist Blasphemie.!!*

Case


----------



## Kay (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Moin



> *Das ist Blasphemie.!!*


...aber sowas von :q 

Na ja Case, was erwartest Du...ich sag nur "Apfelweintrinker" *duck* :q 

Zum Thema: Wir hatten hier einen Tipp für die Sosse: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1393200#post1393200

dazu könnte ich mich überwinden...ansonsten...siehe oben :q 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*



Kay schrieb:


> Na ja Case, was erwartest Du...ich sag nur "Apfelweintrinker" *duck* :q


Dir entgeht was, mach mal ne Langzeitstudie mit unserem Stöffche. #6

...aber jetzt wieder zum Kochen mit Whisky. #h


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Das ist doch keine Blasphemie!!!

In Schottland hattte ich einmal das große Glück in einem Pub ein ganz feines Essen zu bekommen...und zwar war das eine Hühnerbrust, gefüllt mit Haggis und mit einer feinen hellen Sauce napiert die mit Benromach abgeschmeckt war!!!

Zu Hause habe ich das natürlich sofort nachkochen müssen, in Ermangelung von Haggis habe ich dann die Hühnerbrust mit pfälzischer Blutwurst gefüllt, die Brüstchen mit Zahnstochern zugestochert und dann in der Pfanne angebraten, anschliessend im Backofen fertig gegart, so bleibt das Föeisch schön zart und die teilweise etwas dick geratenen "Rouladen" sind nicht in der Pfanne verkokelt...den ausgetretenen Bratensaft habe ich dann mit etwas Sahne verfeinert und angedickt, Pfeffer und Salz rein, etwas Majoran (das gehört einfach zur Blutwurst dazu und harmoniert wunderbar!!!) und dann habe ich die Sauce kurz vor dem Servieren mit etwas Whisky parfümiert...wichtig ist hierbei, dass man den Whisky wirklich erst ganz zum Schluss dazugibt, sonst verfliegt der ganze wunderbare Alkohol zu schnell und alles ist verpufft, das wäre dann einfach zu schade drum...es reicht auch ein ganz kleiner Schluck, wenn man zuviel erwischt, dann wird es zu aufdringlich, das macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr, aber so, ein Traum!!!

Für meine Whisky-Sauce habe ich dann einen 12-Jährigen Balvenie Doublewood genommen, nicht zu aufdringlich was die ganzen Rauch- und Torfaromen angehen, ganz mild und fein, sonst wird ja auch das Hühnchen zum zweiten Male erschlagen, dann eben vom Whisky...:q

Und ich muss sagen, es war mehr als lecker...

Im Prinzip kann man so alle Saucen verfeinern in die man sonst auch einen Schuss Cognac reinpacken würde, es bekommt eben eine andere Note...

Wenn ich Fisch räuchere (Lachs aus dem Kaltrauch) dann setze ich auch eine Lachslotion an die ich mit Whisky verfeinere...hierzu behme ich etwas Honig, stelle diesen ganz kurz in die Mikrowelle, so wird er schön flüssig, dann wird eine Portion Laphroaig 10YO zugegeben und schön verrührt. Mit dieser Lotion werden dann die Filets eingestrichen bevor Zucker und Salz drauf kommt.
Diese Prozedur wird alle 12 Stunden wiederholt, und das 4 Tage lang, dann gehts ab in den Rauch!!!
Durch den mehr als kräftigen Charakter vom Laphroaig bleiben diese Aromen auch noch nach dem Räcuhern erhalten und geben dem Fisch eine ganz besondere Note, was soll ich sagen, meine bisher belieferten und damit ernährten Bekannte waren immer begeistert von dieser Variante...so etwas gibts halt nicht im Supermarkt zu kaufen.

Im Moment mache ich diesen Versuch gerade mit einem Lachsfilet welches ich nach Graved Art zubereite...am Sonntag nach dem Essen kann ich dann mehr dazu sagen...allerdings habe ich für die Graved-Variante jetzt keinen Laphroaig genommen, da hatte ich Angst, dass es zu heftig wird, deswegen kam hier der 12-jährige Aberlour Doublewood zum Einsatz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Whisky - Honig Parfait:
10 Eigelb
1 Liter Sahne
200 gr Honig
Whiskiy zum abschmecken

Eigelbe mit dem Honig im Wasserbad schaumig rühren, sobald sie anfangen zu binden vom Herd nehmen und wieder kalt schlagen.

Sahne sehr steif schlagen und voooorsichtig unter die Eimasse heben, so dass möglichst viel Volumen erhalten bleibt und mit Whisky (Sorte und Menge nach Geschmack, vooorsichtig rantasten!!) den man ebenfalls voooorsichtig unterhebt, abschmecken. 

In eine Form abfüllen und mindestens 24 Stunden in den Froster.

Zum Servieren aus der Form stürzen (diese dazu kurz unter warmes Wasser halten (Wasser NICHT IN DIE FORM LAUFEN LASSEN, VON AUßEN!) und auf eine Platte stürzen) und in Portionen schneiden.

Wers mag kann auch geröstete und abgekühlte Sesamsaat dazu geben.

Dazu passt ganz hervorragend eine Soße aus bitterer Schokolade (85% Kakaoanteil).


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

z.B. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bourbon-Whiskey-BBQ-Sauce/Detail.aspx


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Hallo Zanderfänger,
Hier mein Rezept für Karpfen "Blau":

Schritt 1: Den Sud ansetzen
Den Topf, ein Bräter ist noch besser, aus dem Schrank und die Flasche aus der Bar holen. Während du das Kochbuch studierst, schenkst du dir erstmal einen ein und gönnst dir etwas Bedenkzeit. Dann gibst du Wasser, Salz, Essig, Zucker und die Gewürze in den Behälter. Nun muss das Ganze ca. eine halbe Stunde kochen. Während dieser Zeit ziehst Du dich vor den Fernseher zurück und nimmst den einen oder anderen Drink zu Dir.

Schritt2: Den Fisch säubern
Du öffnest den Kühlschrank und suchst den Karpfen. Da deine Bewegungsabläufe schon leicht eingeschränkt sind, verteilst du einen Teil der Lebensmittel dabei auf dem Fußboden. Den Karpfen unter fließend Wasser gründlich abspülen und dabei immer wieder am Glas nippen. Dann den Fisch trockentupfen und auf einem sauberen Handtuch zum trocknen ablegen. Das dauert ein paar Minuten, in dieser Zeit holst du die Eiswürfel für den nächsten Whiskey aus dem Eisfach. Dass du dabei zwischen Eiern und Mettwurstscheiben herumtrampelst, stört dich nun auch nicht mehr.

Schritt 3: Den Fisch in den Sud legen
Du wankst in die Küche und wunderst dich kurz über das Eigelb auf deinem Teppich. Inzwischen ist das Wasser im Topf fast verdunstet und der Karpfen am Handtuch festgetrocknet. Egal, da wirfst du den Fisch halt mitsamt dem Feudel in den Sud und entwickelst dabei soviel Schwung, dass die stinkende Brühe bis an die Decke spritzt. Auf den Schrecken trinkst du erstmal einen. Da du dein Glas nicht mehr findest, setzt du einfach die Pulle an den Hals, sieht ja keiner!

Schritt 4: Den Fisch garen lassen
Du drehst den Regler für die Herplatte runter, nur leider in die falsche Richtung. Während du auf dem Sofa noch ein paar steife Drinks konsumierst, löst sich der Karpfen in der hektisch brodelnden Soße langsam auf. Dabei trennen sich praktischerweise gleich die Gräten vom Fleisch. Auch nicht schlecht!

Schritt 5: Der Karpfen ist fertig!
Ein klingeln weckt dich aus dem Tiefschlaf. Du eierst zur Tür, die du aufgrund starker Nebelbildung kaum noch findest. Vor der Tür steht deine Nachbarin, die sich über den bestialischen Gestank im Treppenhaus beschwert. Du bedankst dich mit einer unflätigen Bemerkung und begibst dich in die Küche. Im Topf befindet sich irgendwas, das wie eine Mischung aus Katzenfutter und Sägespänen aussieht. Um deine Gruchsnerven zu betäuben, leerst du die Flasche in einem Zug und wirfst sie neben den Mülleimer, wo sie zerschellt. Nachdem du auf einem Stück Käse ausgerutscht bist und dír den Hintern an den Scherben aufgeschlitzt hast, entsorgst du den Karpfen und den Inhalt deines Magens in der Toilette, die daraufhin hoffnungslos verstopft. Während dein Kopf sich anfühlt, als wäre er mit Stacheldraht gefüllt, wählst du mit zitternden Fingern die Nummer vom Pizzaservice. Der Versuch die festgetretenen Essensreste von den Fliesen zu kratzen, scheitert kläglich, weil dir dabei der Spachtel abbricht und du voll in den Scherben kniest! Also legst du den Tag zu den Akten und begibst dich auf allen Vieren ins Bett. Der Pizzamann bedankt sich, indem er die Pizza in deinen Briefkasten stopft.

Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen und schöne Weihnachten! 

PS.: Das ist wirklich das einzige Whiskeygericht, das mir spontan eingefallen ist...


----------



## ThomasL (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

hab noch was:

(da ich Jack Daniels eh als nicht trinkbar erachte ist's auch keine Blasphemie, die Sauce ist aber gut zu Sparerips oder gegrillten Hähnchenschenkel)

Jack Daniels Barbecue Sauce:

1 Zwiebel kleingehackt
4 Knoblauchzehen kleingehackt
2 Tassen Tomatenketchup
1/3 Tasse Essig
1/4 Tasse Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 Tasse braunen Zucker
3/4 Tasse Ahornsirup oder Melasse
1 Teelöffel Pfeffer gemahlen
1/2 Teelöffel Salz
1/4 Tasse Tomatenmark
1 Teelöffel Tabasco
1/2 Tasse Jack Daniels Whiskey


Zwiebel und Knoblauch mit etwas Öl in einen Topf geben und glasig braten, die restlichen Zutaten ausser Whiskey beigeben und aufkochen, 20 min unter rühren auf kleiner Hitze köcheln lassen. Am Schluss noch Whiskey beigeben und abkühlen lassen. 
Die Sauce lässt sich auch einfrieren.


----------



## Jacky Fan (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Hab da auch was:

The three wise men

1/3 Johnny Walker
1/3 Jim Beam
1/3 Jach Daniel`s

soll leicht nach Hühnchen schmecken
und nussig im Abgang sein

hab ich selber noch nicht getestet


Frohes Fest


----------



## Herbyg (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Hallo Ernst, 
geh doch mal zu: Chefkoch.de
und gib als Suchbegriff "Whiskey-Rezepte" ein. Findet sich dort ne ganze Menge.
Liebe Grüße an Alle und ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und ein supertolles neues Jahr 2007.
Herby...


----------



## Heuxs (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

Whisky zum Räuschern + Braten....was gehten bei Euch ab.
Ein guter Tropfen wäre zu schade und einen schlechten kann man eh nur wegschütten...........

Heuxs


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Whiskyrezepte*

@Herby 

Danke, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. 

Freue mich aber trotzdem auf persönliche Vorschläge mit Whisky & Kochen... #h


----------

